# DirecTivo Series 1 (GXCEBOT) -> Reboot Loop -> Save Recordings?



## notyou (Oct 9, 2001)

So I have a Series 1 DirecTivo that I've upgraded I think twice:

Right after purchasing in 2002, added 120GB hard drive... Or maybe I put in two, I can't recall.

When one or both of those drives started clicking, replaced them with two Hitachi 164GB drives (no LBA48 hack, so only 137GB recognized). Date on the drives is Sept 2005.

So yesterday my wife and sons report that the Tivo is rebooting when fast-forwarding/skipping through shows. Yup. And it gets stuck in a loop.

So yeah, Premiere will probably get ordered Monday (yes, it's long overdue), and then I'll put in an order with Comcast (arrgh -- DirecTV/Tivo, I've waited far too long for your rumored next-gen HD Tivo.)

BUT, for kicks, I ran over to Fry's and bought the second-to-last Desktop PATA drive (no really - the other one had been previously returned) -- a 320GB WD Caviar (blech).

Alas, when boot DVRupgrade's LBA48 CD and I run Hinsdale's recommended command:



> mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hda /dev/hdb | mfsrestore -r 4 -s 127 -xzpi - /dev/hdc


I get the dreaded:



> Restore failed: Backup target not large enough for entire backup by itself.


And yeah, mfsinfo reveals that my MFS volume set contains 10 partitions. Augh.

So I'm not going to be consolidating these drives onto the new one. Back to Fry's it goes for a yellow label.

But I do have some old 200GB drives lying around. Would a dd copy of the dying drives work if it's a differently sized drive? And more importantly, do you think it would actually fix the reboot issue?

As always, thanks. I look forward to a new era of hacking with the Premiere, but cracking open the case and futzing around with mfstools did give me a blast of nostalgia. And ah man - this thing still has its TurboNet card. I remember spending hours futzing around with TivoWeb and extraction that took as long if not longer than the programs themselves. Good times. :-}


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Premiere is not for DirecTV or satellite, only antenna or cable.

The drive inside the Premiere is Sata Drive.

TiVo service is required for the premiere @ $19.99/ month with a yr commitment, after that, lifetime is available @ $499.99.


----------



## notyou (Oct 9, 2001)

ThAbtO said:


> Premiere is not for DirecTV or satellite, only antenna or cable.
> 
> The drive inside the Premiere is Sata Drive.
> 
> TiVo service is required for the premiere @ $19.99/ month with a yr commitment, after that, lifetime is available @ $499.99.


Uh yeah. I know all that. You must've missed the part where I said I'm also going to order Comcast (cable).

What I'm asking about is whether there's any way to recover the recordings on my old DirecTivo.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

DirecTivo never had transfers enabled unless hacked, so no way to get recordings out.


----------



## notyou (Oct 9, 2001)

I don't want to extract recordings.

As I mentioned in my original post: I'm wondering if doing a dd copy of each drive will allow me to just watch what I already have.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

notyou said:


> I don't want to extract recordings.
> 
> As I mentioned in my original post: I'm wondering if doing a dd copy of each drive will allow me to just watch what I already have.


Get the MFS Live cd v1.4 iso and burn yourself a copy.

Use dd_rescue to copy to those 200GB drives (one at a time, of course)

dd_rescue -?

will give you the various options available.

I recommend -v, so that you can see what's going on.

If necessary you can use -b 1 and -B 1 to make it take the smallest bites possible at a time, if necessary, to get a good copy.

This will, of course, make it take forever, perhaps longer.

Before you do any of that, have you tried kickstart 57 and 58?


----------



## notyou (Oct 9, 2001)

unitron said:


> Before you do any of that, have you tried kickstart 57 and 58?


Hey thanks! I wasn't familiar with kickstart. I will give that a try -- thanks!!


----------

